# Does anybody have info on the fly club



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

over there in the Pensacola area? We're over in Fairhope and have the ESFF but I've heard that's a good club over there also.

Any info would be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.flyfishpensacola.com

They have three meetings a month. Good bunch of folks.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Duncan...I'm going to "road trip" it over there. I've heard it's a good club.

I'd like to learn a bit about what's to the east of us in that cleaner water.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Fishing*



flyfisher said:


> Thanks Duncan...I'm going to "road trip" it over there. I've heard it's a good club.
> 
> I'd like to learn a bit about what's to the east of us in that cleaner water.


Be warned! If you fish over here, you won't want to go back to Fairhope! :thumbsup: JMHO C2


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I get over that way a little...but not enough. I've gotten really interested in sight fishing and, as you probably know, there's not much of that over here. 

I'm sure all I have to do is show up for a meeting and people will be falling all over themselves to tell me about their favorite waters (g).

Seriously...I heard it was a good group.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fly Fishing Club*

Our next meeting is one of our "clinics" on Saturday, Mar 16 at 9:00. Fly tying and fly casting and lunch around 11:00. Check our our website. There is a video from a clinic and back issues of the newsletter. www.flyfishpensacola.com
We just started our spring fly fishing class. The second session is Monday at 6:00 and it continues for the next 7 Mondays. Plenty of room for another student.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fly Fishing Club*

Our next meeting is one of our "clinics" on Saturday, Mar 16 at 9:00. Fly tying and fly casting and lunch around 11:00. Check our our website. There is a video from a clinic and back issues of the newsletter. www.flyfishpensacola.com
We just started our spring fly fishing class. The second session is Monday at 6:00 and it continues for the next 7 Mondays. Plenty of room for another student.


----------

